
Masayoshi Son Plans to Raise New $100B Fund Every Few Years - atlasunshrugged
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-09-27/masayoshi-son-softbank-and-the-100-billion-blitz-on-sand-hill-road
======
atlasunshrugged
"In less than a year since the fund first began making investments, it has
already committed $65 billion to acquire big stakes in Uber, WeWork, Slack,
and GM Cruise. Son tells Bloomberg Businessweek that he plans to raise a new
$100 billion fund every two or three years and will spend around $50 billion a
year. For perspective, in 2016, the entire U.S. venture capital industry
invested $75.3 billion, according to the National Venture Capital
Association."

